# SIX months old today!!!



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

Our Ghost Girl is six months old today!! We've come a long way together in a short time. She makes my world so happy. 
Pics are @6w, @3m, and now.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Ghost has grown into a beautiful young dog from that cute baby puppy. Enjoy!


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

Cutie patootie!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

OMG! So tiny in that first picture.

She is sure growing into a gorgeous adult!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

They grow so much in 6 months! Great photos of your gorgeous girl!!


----------



## Leon big boy (Feb 1, 2017)

Beatiful dog. Congratulations!


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

Hey, where'd that dog come from?


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Aww, happy 6 months!


----------



## MissChloe (Oct 31, 2016)

Oh my gosh, her ears at three months! She's beautiful!


----------

